# Quick Control screen



## Leigh Willaston (May 27, 2016)

I have a Canon EOS M. and the manual advises choosing Still Photos option, then select Creative Auto. Then it should display the Quick Control screen. However, this option is not available. Where has it gone, and how do I access it?

I'm not an idiot or beginner, having owned and used many cameras since I was a teenager, but this has me baffled.


----------



## beagle100 (May 27, 2016)

Leigh Willaston said:


> I have a Canon EOS M. and the manual advises choosing Still Photos option, then select Creative Auto. Then it should display the Quick Control screen. However, this option is not available. Where has it gone, and how do I access it?
> 
> I'm not an idiot or beginner, having owned and used many cameras since I was a teenager, but this has me baffled.



I think you have to press the "info" button.  I have the M but shoot in RAW in Av or Manual mode


----------

